# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Omega ducted heating dead

## Naf

Last night our ducted heating stopped working  :Mad:  (Omega brand) I was at work and my wife called and said there was a strong electrical smell in the hallway and then she realised the heater wasn't working. Should I try to find a Omega repair service or call an electrician? 
Thanks
Nathan

----------


## Naf

Well the heater works again, I got up in the ceiling last night, took off the panel and stared at it for a while. I then turned it off at the switch, waited a few minutes and turned it back on, got the wife to switch it on from the controller and it went. Woo Hoo 
Turning it off may have helped a little, but I think taking off the panel and giving it death stares (more like a dumbfounded look) intimidated it into working. 
So all is good .... so far anyway.

----------


## Smurf

Given that there was a burning smell, I'd certainly be getting it checked. 
Better to spend some $ than to end up with a house fire...

----------


## Naf

When I got up to look at the heater there wasn't any electrical smells up there at all, it ended up being the clothes dryer that crapped itself, just a coincidence. 
Nathan

----------


## Naf

OK the damn thing just did it again, went up and turn it off and on and it started working again. any ideas as to what would be causing this to happen? maybe something to do with the pcb?

----------


## Naf

A bit more info, it seems that after it has reached the temperature as programmed into the  control unit it shuts off as normal, but when the temp drops and the unit goes to start up again, the small fan turns on and then there's a small clunk which I think is the gas getting turned on to the unit. Normally the igniter would start and you would hear the ticking then you would hear it fire up, however after the first clunk there is nothing and then a few seconds later there's another clunk (gas turning off).

----------


## Bedford

Any time I've had gas heating problems its been the thermocoupler. 
Maybe something here to help.  The Gas Furnace Standing Pilot and Thermocouple - How It All Works

----------


## Naf

Thanks Bedford, after reading that it seems that the thermocouple is doing it's job (shutting off when the pilot doesn't light) which would be the 2nd clunk I hear. 
Sometimes the auto igniter thingy clicks a couple of times but not enough to light the pilot.
I've done all I can now, Ive stared at it, swore at it and vacuumed all the dust out, time to concede defeat I think.

----------


## Naf

Alright then, the plumber came out today, he said it may be the igniter or the circuit board. I have the option of getting an igniter for $100 through Tradelink or getting Omega to install a new board for anything upto $600 plus $177 call out which includes 1hr labour. I'm gonna go the $100 igniter first, if it's not that then I think I will see how much it is to replace the unit (better brand) hopefully wouldn't be too much seeing as though gas, ducting, flu and power is already there, and thermostat too.
Anyone have any ideas on prices of units only? Probably the smaller size ones, and what are the better brands? 
Thanks
Nathan 
P.S. I'm cold

----------


## quicknick

it is the pcb fault,once you replace the pcb its like new system,all you have left are fan and metal pipes (including gas valve , which never fails if it is 24v one)

----------


## tricky4000

I've got friends with an Omega unit and it gave them trouble after 11months installed.  Fortunately the warranty was still valid and they got a new logic board installed.  Its been troublefree since.  They're not a great unit, but they're cheap and effective!

----------

